# Sex after surgery



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

In a recent article, the Kentucky Post reported that a woman, Anne Maynard, had sued St Luke's hospital, saying that after her husband had surgery there, he lost all interest in sex.

A hospital spokesman replied, "Mr. Maynard was admitted in Ophthalmology, all we did was correct his eyesight."


----------



## Adam86 (Nov 20, 2013)

:lol: brilliant :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol: ha ha one of the best


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:x


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh no - you've upset Mark :lol:


----------

